# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Fishing >  Short Fly-Rod

## Zack

Hello.  I have been learning to fly-fish on my 8 foot, 6 wt. Martin rod, but I feel like it's a little too heavy for some of the small streams/spillways that I fish.  I would like to get a 6' or 6'6'' rod in a lighter weight for catching panfish, small perch, crappie, and small (under 1 lb.) largemouth bass. I'm also not really looking to spend a lot on this, so I'd like to keep the rod under $100. Do you have any suggestions for a rod that fits my needs?

----------


## madmax

I found a 6' import for cheap that did the job, but they just disappeared a few years later.  Not much help but someone had to fill that niche, I'm sure.  It was perfect for those southern Appalachian streams that have overhanging bushes.  Good luck searching.

----------


## Manwithnoname

Zach, to me what you're describing that you want is about a 4wt.  A kit like you're Martin probably was is the best bet for your price range but I don't ever recall seeing any kits that light, most are a 6 like you've got. My suggestion is hit Bass Pro and Gander mountain to shop around. Unless you can find a "kit" you're probably going to end up going over that $100 mark a bit. Myself, I've caught many bluegill, red ear and small bass on 5 and 6wt and got plenty of fight. On the chance you hook a 2-3lb bass on a 4 it's going to be a fight to land it.

----------


## Zack

> Zach, to me what you're describing that you want is about a 4wt.  A kit like you're Martin probably was is the best bet for your price range but I don't ever recall seeing any kits that light, most are a 6 like you've got. My suggestion is hit Bass Pro and Gander mountain to shop around. Unless you can find a "kit" you're probably going to end up going over that $100 mark a bit. Myself, I've caught many bluegill, red ear and small bass on 5 and 6wt and got plenty of fight. On the chance you hook a 2-3lb bass on a 4 it's going to be a fight to land it.


Good thoughts.  But I'm looking particularly for a short rod that's on the lighter side.  The 8 ft. combo I have now is nice, but it is long and awkward to fish with in some of the backwoods ponds I like to hit.  

I've even thought about getting one of the shorter youth models from Cabela's just for that purpose, but haven't done it yet.  Thoughts?

----------


## hunter63

I don't use a fly rod any more.....
Grew up with a father and Uncle that were the guys on the cover of Field and Stream....waders, wool shirt, old vest old Feodor wide brimmed hat, smoking pipe, with creel and net around the neck.......and flipping them flies through "stuff' so thick I couldn't see light thru with a 15 ft (seemed like) rod......while swatting "skitters".....

I just use a small spinning rod with open bail reel....I don't smoke the pipe, so don't have the magic I guess.....
Not much help, I know.....but don't feel real bad about it, as my favorite trout fishing author uses a spinning rig....LOL

Good luck on your quest and pleas post your results.

----------


## Zack

> I don't use a fly rod any more.....
> Grew up with a father and Uncle that were the guys on the cover of Field and Stream....waders, wool shirt, old vest old Feodor wide brimmed hat, smoking pipe, with creel and net around the neck.......and flipping them flies through "stuff' so thick I couldn't see light thru with a 15 ft (seemed like) rod......while swatting "skitters".....
> 
> I just use a small spinning rod with open bail reel....I don't smoke the pipe, so don't have the magic I guess.....
> Not much help, I know.....but don't feel real bad about it, as my favorite trout fishing author uses a spinning rig....LOL
> 
> Good luck on your quest and pleas post your results.


I have a spinning rod that I like as well, especially for casting small 1/16 - 1/8 oz. roostertails and feather jigs.  But I enjoy learning more about fly-fishing and using the technique.

----------


## Zack

After a little more in-depth research, I found the Cablea's TQR rod, which is very nice looking and has a lot of good reviews.  But it's a little more than my $100 budget, so I'll probably wait until Labor day or black Friday, when the price comes a little (trying to get my boat back in the water isn't cheap).  thanks for the help, all

----------


## Manwithnoname

Good luck Zach, putting together a fly outfit $100 or less is going to be a trick without going the kit route but if your vigilant and patient you might be able to pull it off. I don't know if you've considered it or not but I'm betting there's some fly fishing forums out there in cyber land. You might be able to find some more info or someone with what you're after wanting to sell.

----------


## Zack

> Good luck Zach, putting together a fly outfit $100 or less is going to be a trick without going the kit route but if your vigilant and patient you might be able to pull it off. I don't know if you've considered it or not but I'm betting there's some fly fishing forums out there in cyber land. You might be able to find some more info or someone with what you're after wanting to sell.


I think you misunderstood me.  I was hoping to get the rod itself for less than $100.  I will pick up everything else that I need for the new setup (reel, backing, leader, etc.) once I have the rod and do some more research

----------


## tfisher

It usually is more than $100 but take a look at "Tenkara" fishing.  [url]http://www.tenkarausa.com/

----------


## Manwithnoname

> I think you misunderstood me.  I was hoping to get the rod itself for less than $100.  I will pick up everything else that I need for the new setup (reel, backing, leader, etc.) once I have the rod and do some more research


My apologies sir, yes, I did misunderstand. It's been a minute since I bought mine but I got a 5wt "white river" series rod for around $80 but again that was awhile ago. I still think you can get a decent rod for under the c note mark if your vigilant in your shopping.  You know, this may be a thing of the past but worth a shot, contact your closest bass pro , cabellas etc explain what you're after and your price range and ask if they might have some returns. I've never done that myself but I've been told over the years by others who have and got some good deals on stuff. Just a thought.

----------


## Zack

> You know, this may be a thing of the past but worth a shot, contact your closest bass pro , cabellas etc explain what you're after and your price range and ask if they might have some returns. I've never done that myself but I've been told over the years by others who have and got some good deals on stuff. Just a thought.


Good idea.  I saw a couple fly rods in the "bargain cave" last time I was at Cabela's, but nothing less than 6 - 7 wt. and under 8'6".  Will keep my eye out in the future for one though.

----------


## Mischief

For small streams you DO NOT need a fly rod just use your arm. Lefty  was a master at it

----------


## tipacanoe

Go to the LL Bean web site, and look up the Quest rods that come in sizes 3-7, at the moment they are on sale for 59 dollars, that is the rod only, if you look you can get the package for less than $100.  I bought one for my son and despite being inexpensive, they cast like a dream.

----------


## tipacanoe

Forgot to mention, they ship it for free and you would have it by Thursday if you order it today.  I don't work for them, just live close.

----------


## minitruck83

Don't leave Sportsman's guide out of your search, I've saw Martin rods there for less than $20.  Or check out Wal-Mart ... they'll surprise you sometimes. You can always ask a manager to match a local competitors sale ad, worst they can say is "no"!   (I once got them to match a bass pro flyer, got a 5500c for $19.99. ) :Laugh: 
In fact, ask about discounts anywhere you shop. Many company's have hidden discounts that they won't mention unless you bring it up.

----------


## Zack

It's been a while since I've posted, I know, but I wanted to post some results-

I got the rod around the end of the summer and have been loving it ever since.  In short, it's an awesome rod that met the goal I had for it. 


The rod I got was the Cabela's TQR in 6', 5Wt.  I wanted to keep the rod under $100, but ended picking up the combo after I got a promo deal in the mail ($135 for the rod, reel, backing, and fly-line).  I rigged it up and started out with about 36'' of 6 lb. monofilament as a leader/tippet.  I started casting small trout jigs (1/64th and 1/80th) and a little nymph that my dad gave me (don't know the pattern, sorry).  It was tough to cast at first, but after a lot of practice, I was able to get the basic forward cast down.  On the first few trips out, I was unsuccessful, mostly because of my casting trouble.

However, on the 3rd or 4th trip out, I was able to land one small warmouth perch and get some solid hits from others.  I decided that I liked fly-fishing with this rod enough that I sent away to Big-Y-Fly Co. (bigyflyco.com- I highly recommend them) for a handful of flies.  This was where the action really started picking up.  I started out with a beadhead woolly bugger, size 10 - white, and got some nice bluegills and other panfish.  Then I switched over to a fly called the "bream killer," basically a little, unweighted spider.  

All I can say is WOW.  I've never had so much consistent luck with any other lure, no kidding.  In the past few weeks, I've landed at least 150 fish (bass, bluegills, warmouth, crappies, etc.) in only a few 1-3 hour trips.  It's a lot of fun using that little rod to get into some tight places and toss that fly around.  I'm still learning, but I'm having a lot of fun doing it.  So, all in all, the TQR is an awesome setup, IMO, and I'm very glad I bought it.  I'm even thinking about buying another or maybe a similar, lighter weight for throwing some of the smaller flies I like using.  Thanks for all the suggestions and take care

----------


## Rick

Fly fishing is the bees knees.

----------


## Zack

> Fly fishing is the bees knees.



You're right, it's an awesome technique that I'm glad I took the time to focus on.

----------


## hunter63

Congrats...Fishing is fun when you catch something....

----------

